# Thomas Bergersen - Dear Mr. Alien



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 2, 2018)

Just thought I share this. 


From Thomas on Facebook:

"A little background to the piece: 
It was inspired by a news article that had a video of the shooter running around shooting kids, and the guy who took the video was cursing. The media outlet had decided to censor the cursing. For me it summed up everything that's currently wrong with our society. 
It's this absurd hypocracy that baffles me to no end.

Freedom of expression is thankfully still (mostly) alive and well in our world, despite our many problems. The piece is not meant as a political statement, rather a humanitarian, spiritual and thought provoking one - hence the simplistic, innocent child like tone of it."


----------



## Hasen6 (May 11, 2018)

Doesn't he know we're already solving the too many guns problem by increasing the amount of guns?


----------

